# gibt es eine gute lösung für diese aufgabe?



## paulo78 (13 September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten lösung für folgendes projekt. 

Erst´mal eine schilderung der aufgabe.
Ich habe eine SPS zu steuerung von verschiedenen Licht scenarios in einer Bar/Restaurant. 
Die Scenen werden über 6 digtal eingänge getriggert. Das heist ich habe an der wand einen 6 button schalter worüber man die verschiedenen scenen ein und auschalten kann. (z.b Essen Scene;Nacht Scene;Tanz Scene; lounge Scene etc.) 

Nun will der Kunde das ganze auch über Zeit ansteueren da die kellner immerwieder vergessen die entsprechende scene in der entsprechenden Tageszeit zu aktivieren.

Habe mir hierzu überlegt eine Zeitschaltuhr zu nehmen mit vier ausgängen die auf meine SPS gehen. Jeder der Ausgänge könnte eine bestimmte Tageszeit(periode) wiedergeben. z.b Ausgang 1 = Abend; Ausgang 2 = Nacht usw...
Der kunde könnte nun von ausserhalb an der zeituhr bestimmte zeiten einstellen wo er gerne seine Scene aktieviert haben möchte.

Ich lege in der SPS fest wenn eingang 1 "h" ist und nicht eingang 2,3,4. dann aktiviere Scene xy.

somit würde der wechsel zwischen den scenen automatisch gehen und der kunde benötigt keine SPS programm änderung wenn er Zeitfenster ändern will.

Nun meine frage:

Ist dies eine gute Idee ?
Wenn ja wo gibt es 4 kanal zeitschaltuhren die nicht unbedingt leistung schalten müßen sondern nur 24 Volt ?
Wenn nein wie würdet Ihr es programieren ?

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber würde für deine Anwendung nicht eine einfache 
Steuerung reichen Logo von Siemens oder Easy von Eaton.
Wobei ich vielleicht das Easy für eine solche Anwendung vorziehen würde
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/control/easy_hmi_mfd-titan/index.jsp


----------



## thomass5 (13 September 2010)

Hallo,
Du schreibst, du hast schon eine SPS. Was ist denn da verbaut? Kann diese den nicht einfach mit nem HMI nachgerüstet werden, um die Aufgabe mit zu übernehmen?
Thomas


----------



## winnman (13 September 2010)

Hallo paulo78

wenn du eine bestehende SPS hast und noch ein paar eingänge Frei, dann würde sich eine "Jahresschaltuhr" oder eine Siemens "LOGO" anbieten, in beiden ist es für den Benutzer einfach (Jahresschaltuhr zb Theben über PC) das "Programm" zu ändern ohne dass in der SPS was geändert werden muss.

Falls das Programm "Stur" ablaufen soll, dann kannst du das ganze auch auf die bestehenden Eingänge legen und musst sonst nichts ändern.

Natürlich könntest du das auch in der SPS abbilden, zum ändern der Schaltzeiten brauchst du dann aber fast schon ein OP oder TP.

Beschreib mal was dein Auftraggeber so will, was an Hardware derzeit verbaut ist, wieviele Eingänge frei sind und was das ganze kosten darf.

schöne Grüße

Winnman


----------



## paulo78 (14 September 2010)

Hallo,

Erstmal danke an alle für eure Antworten.
Also die SPS ist eine NoName SPS keine der weitverbreiten Marken. Ich glaube der hersteller ist aus Tschechien. Anyways die SPS hat ein TCP/IP port um touchscreens und OP anzuschliessen das wäre nicht das problem.

Wie von euch schon erwähnt ist das projekt eher klein im umfang deshalb sind wir von einem OP für die paar funktionen  auch weg gegeangen. 

Eingänge habe ich 16 freie und Ausgänge auch 16. Es wäre für den kunden wichtig die schaltperioden selber umzustellen ohne PC deswegen kam ich ja auf die Idee mit einer schaltuhr so das er praktisch nur wissen muß wie diese funktioniert um seine einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Preislich sind leider keine großen sprünge möglich ich sag mal 300€ sind da die schmerzensgerenze. Mit dem budget meine ich nur die erweiterung um die Zeitschalt geschichte. Alles andere ist ja schon in funktion.

Danke für eure Ideen und vorschläge...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

da du die SPS ja sowieso nicht anfassen kannst, würde ich an deiner
Stelle zur einer fertigen Zeitschaltuhr tendieren. Eine externe Steuerung,
parallel zur SPS, halte ich nicht für die richtige Lössung. Wenn später
da nach einen Fehler suchen soll, wird der Verrückt.


----------



## paulo78 (14 September 2010)

Hallo 

Die SPS darf ich schon anfassen, muß ich sogar um die neue funktion einzuprogramieren. Nochmal kurz erklärt:

Die Scnenarios sind schon in der SPS hinterlegt und per externe schalter abrufbar. 
Paralell will ich jetzt eine zeitschaltuhr an verschiedene eingänge hängen um somit das ganze automatisch (zeitgesteuert) zu aktivieren.
Ich könnte natürlich die Echzeituhr der SPS nutzen und alles intern programmieren aber wie soll der Kunde (ohne OP) die ein und auschalt perioden ändern können. Deswegen die Idee mit der externen Schaltuhr.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen verständlich erklären.

Meine Frage war nun ob eine bessere Idee gibt ?
Wenn ja welche.
Wenn es keine bessere Idee gibt wo würde ich eine solche Zeitschaltuhr mit 4 Eingängen finden ??

"by the way"
Es gibt eine von Siemens  aber die kostet alleine schon 250 € weil die 4 Ausgänge für Leistung ausgelegt sind denke ich mal. Wenn es da was gäbe was 24 V schaltet so das ich meine DI schalten kann wäre das super.

Danke für eure Ideen und für eure Unterstüzung so weit.

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

Logo oder Easy, hast du dir die jetzt schon mal angeschaut?


----------



## paulo78 (14 September 2010)

Hallo

Ja ich habe mir beide angeschaut aber sind das nicht beide kleine SPS ? Ich benötige ja keine SPS da ja schon eine vorhanden ist.

Die andere sache ist das ich auch noch die funktion mit winter und sommerzeit umstellung brauche. 

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2010)

wirkliche SPS'en sind das nicht, die befinden sich noch eine Ebene 
darunter. Winter/Sommerzeit umstellung kann man ja prüfen.


----------



## lubof (14 September 2010)

bei der logo bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber die easy kann das auf jeden fall mit der sommer/winter. die frage ist eben nur, ob du für 120€ ne schaltuhr kaufst oder dann eben so´ne kleinsteuerung dafür rein setzt. weil da ist preislich nicht viel um


----------



## PN/DP (14 September 2010)

paulo78 schrieb:


> Ich könnte natürlich die Echzeituhr der SPS nutzen und alles intern programmieren aber wie soll der Kunde (ohne OP) die ein und auschalt perioden ändern können.


Hallo Paolo,
das ist der Knackpunkt. Du benötigst eigentlich nur ein billiges Eingabedisplay, mit dem der Kunde die Zeitpunkte ändern kann.
Das muß noch nicht einmal schick aussehen, wenn Du es in einen Verteilerschrank einbaust oder ansteckbar machst.

Weil Du uns bis jetzt noch nicht verraten hast, welche SPS Du benutzt, hast Du auch noch keine Vorschläge für passende günstige 
OP bekommen. Deshalb konzentrieren sich alle Helfer auf die SPS-unabhängige Lösung einer Zeitschaltuhr mit Display.
Und da sind LOGO, easy, Zelio, alpha ... wahrscheinlich preislich am günstigsten.

Was Du zusätzlich bedenken solltest:
Die Uhren der Kleinsteuerungen und SPS gehen meistens nicht besonders genau.
Soll Dein Kunde monatlich die Uhr stellen oder wäre eine Uhrzeit-Synchronisation angebracht?
Eventuell gibt es ja Funk-Zeitschaltuhren, die kundenfreundlich bedient werden können.

Harald


----------



## paulo78 (15 September 2010)

Hallo,

Erstmal danke für eure posts. Das ganze soll schon so genau wie möglich laufen. Wenn ich als kunde alle sechs Monate meine Uhr nachstellen müßten dann würde ich mir selber denn Vogel zeigen.

Ne,Ne das muß schon ordentlich und so exact wie möglich laufen. OP kommt demnach nicht in fragen da ich ja dann mit der sps uhr arbeiten muß.
Also eine Funk-Zeitschaltuhr hört sich gut an. Ich werde mal ein bischen Googlen.

Wer hat sonst noch eine Idee oder ein produkt der mir da weiterhelfen kann ?

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## lubof (15 September 2010)

also wenn du nicht die cpu-uhr nehmen willst, würde ich empfehlen dass du pro lichtszene eine digitale zeitschaltuhr verbaust. es gibt zwar welche mit 6 kanälen, wie du es brauchst, aber diese sprengen doch ganz schön den kostenrahmen. dafür können sie aber auch entsprechend mehr als du für deine aufgabe jemals brauchen wirst ;-)

aber wie gesagt ich würde 6 einzelne uhren einbauen. denke ist preislich auch ohne große probleme für unter 180€ materialkosten zu machen.


----------



## edison (15 September 2010)

Auf die verbaute SPS bin ich jetzt auch neugierig geworden.
Willst Du uns nicht doch verraten, was es da so mit TCP/IP aus Tschechien gibt?

Ich würde auch zu 4 einzelnen Uhren tendieren, ist für den Kunden am besten zu bedienen.
Mir gefiele da eine Theben TR 610, da braucht man nicht jedesmal die Anleitung rauszusuchen bei einer Änderung


----------



## knorpe (16 September 2010)

kann man bei der easy auch eingaben an display tätigen oder zeigt die nur den status der eingänge usw an? ich glaube nämlich nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2010)

knorpe schrieb:


> kann man bei der easy auch eingaben an display tätigen oder zeigt die nur den status der eingänge usw an? ich glaube nämlich nicht...


 
ja das geht, mann kann das ding über das display programmieren, aber 
auch mal schnell nur zeiten ändern.


----------



## knorpe (16 September 2010)

ja - das ghet schon, 
aber bei der loga kann ich werte am display anzeigen, bzw ändern. bei der easy wohl nur programmieren oder? ich hatte mir mal beide software gezogen um zu probieren und da hab ich das so in errinnerung...


----------



## lubof (16 September 2010)

du kannst bei net easy auch schon die zeiten ändern übers display. weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr auswendig wie genau...


----------

